# WENZHOU | China Resources Metropolitan City Center | 318m | 1043ft | 62 fl | 200m | 656ft | 46 fl | 155m | 509ft | 45 fl | U/C



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Some photos from this page with information on many ongoing Wenzhou projects:








温州十座超高层地标，最新工程进度曝光！


未来，它们将成为温州“新地标”！




mp.weixin.qq.com


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Looks like the three main buildings are *318 m | 62 fl | 200 m | 46 fl | 155 m | 45 fl*, and there will also be *150 m × 3 | 31 fl × 3*.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I am happy with these supertalls, they will put wenzhou on the map


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

Come check out my Sketchup model of the CRMCC!





China Resources Metropolitan City Center | 3D Warehouse


China Resources Metropolitan City Center. is a mixed-use skyscraper complex under construction in Wenzhou, China. The towers began construction in 2022 and upon their completion, will rise 318 m / 1,043 ft, and 200 m / 656 ft.




3dwarehouse.sketchup.com


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

March 31
















【项目探班】温州公司老港区购物中心及超高层塔楼提前4个月完成正负零







mp.weixin.qq.com


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

finally, wenzhou is boosting


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

建设纪实——置地时代中心+万象城｜318.15m+198.4m+155.1m｜62F+46F+31F｜出地20F - 第11页 - 温州 - 高楼迷摩天族


建设纪实——置地时代中心+万象城｜318.15m+198.4m+155.1m｜62F+46F+31F｜出地20F ,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

A short Guangzhou CTF


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

another thick tube


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

建设纪实——置地时代中心+万象城｜318.15m+198.4m+155.1m｜62F+46F+31F｜出地20F - 第12页 - 温州 - 高楼迷摩天族


建设纪实——置地时代中心+万象城｜318.15m+198.4m+155.1m｜62F+46F+31F｜出地20F ,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

April 21 by cityhunter


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

May 04 by 李遵超









May 05 by 海阔天空


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-05-25 by 我是晴地


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

by 温州向上


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

The supertall is well out of the ground now.

*Posted by 我是晴地 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

June 11 by 骑士小龙


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

June 22 by 我是晴地


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*By 骑士小龙 on daluom.com via 我是晴地 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-07-08 by 我是晴地


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

wenzhou is boosting  we are losing shenyang, but wenzhou is an awesome replacement for our eyes


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*By 骑士小龙 via 我是晴地 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

is the bottom some kind of shopping mall?


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-07-20 by 我是晴地 

318,2 m


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

August 03 by 骑士小龙


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-08-30 via 我是晴地


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

the plot can be seen on the right at background 








by 向右曝光的sLog3 on 500px


----------



## nenad_kgdc (Aug 5, 2009)

Very close up update Zaz 😁👏


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I only know the plot is located on the right, I think @A Chicagoan knows the exact location


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-09-26 by 白鹤90


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-10-27 by 白鹤90


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Zaz965 said:


> I only know the plot is located on the right, I think @A Chicagoan knows the exact location


Here you go... a photo showing all of Wenzhou's supertalls!

From left to right: Junkang Center, Zhixin Center, Wenzhou Trade Center, Lucheng Square, China Resources Metropolitan City Center, and Guohong Center













建设纪实——置地时代中心+万象城｜318.15m+198.4m+155.1m｜62F+46F+31F｜出地20F - 第24页 - 温州 - 高楼迷摩天族


建设纪实——置地时代中心+万象城｜318.15m+198.4m+155.1m｜62F+46F+31F｜出地20F ,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

^^^^^^^^
awesome


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

December 05 by 温州万象综合体


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

December 08 by 骑士小龙


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

January 02 by 白鹤90


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I like rounded shape buildings


----------



## Twopsy (Nov 26, 2012)

So the 155 metre tower will be in the center and has not started climbing yet?


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

Twopsy said:


> So the 155 metre tower will be in the center and has not started climbing yet?


The 155 m tower is the T/O-one on the left side

2023-01-06 by 我是晴地


----------



## skyscraperFunVi (Dec 7, 2020)

Zhejiang is a wealthy province, this development is a nice addition to the Wenzhou skyline and the economy.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I presume the entire Zhejiang province is booming.


----------

